# Custom Tariffs on Archery Orders from USA ?



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

There is no duty, you will pay shipping costs and 13% HST. In future do not agree to any USA shipments via UPS or FEDEX. You will receive an additional cost tacked on for so called brokerage fees. 
Depending on what you are purchasing the costs can be quite substantial.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Even items shipped via USPS with higher dollar values will get flagged by customs and you'll get hit with the HST. I had bought a bow recently and although it was shipped USPS, the customs formed filled out to say it was a gift, the dollar value was overlooked and it cost me the HST on the declared price. If the declared value is less then $75, you may get off lucky.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

if a ups store is close in the usa have it shipped there care of your name ..you will pay 5 dollars for package pickup and taxes..... when bringing it back across into Canada ...benefits are package there in 3 days...and no brokerage fees that can be about 30 dollars on a 30 dollar item and up from there. also if you make a trip of it over night now you can bring 750 dollars of goods back tax free ..even better.. hope this helps...


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, if it crosses the border it is subject to the laws that govern trade between the nations involved. 
That said, it's not always applied every time....just like speeding on the highway.

For low value items it can be overlooked more often than not. Practically if every parcel were scutinized you'd need a 100 times the customs personnel. So they focus on where effort yields best use of time. 

I've had to pay with USPS and via couriers like UPS and Fedex, but sometimes not with USPS. I think UPS and Fedex must have operational agreements with customs agencies that they must abide by. In any case if the item(s) you need are elsewhere go for it. We are all price sensitive and if they were here in Canada already the list price would account for the shipment and duties. The market has a way of equalizing in most cases. 

For a private sale, by postal service and listed as gift has less chance to be scrutinized and charged. 

Remember the authorities are not trying to stop trade, only monitor it and keep the big things in line according t the agreements between nations.

If what you want is in another country and not here go for it, but keep you wallet open you may have to pay a bit more.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Avoid UPS deliveries they kill you for brokerage. Either use USPS or get a drop box at a UPS store over there.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I bought a bow from a guy from indianapolis and send it by USPS and had no charge.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

If you are going to order from Lancaster archery and have it shipped to canada...they have the all inclusive policy where they charge you everything..transport.gst.pst.hst and all the other taxes and you have nothing to pay at your door...it adds up....


----------



## Bluebird444 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! :smile: I decided on a Samick Sage 62/25 with accessories which was currently in stock at 3Rivers. Lancaster sold out. Received it 3 business days after order (today!), but it was costly. $65 UPSP International Express Shipping/Handling + Ontario HST (13%) + $10 Canada Post handling charge, so about $100 to get the bow + accessories to Toronto. Can't complain, I love my bow and got it before the mad Christmas rush!


----------

